# Help with lense



## crf8 (May 26, 2019)

I have a Sony 6300 mirrorless I use for personal use. Landscape and architecture, some nature & animals.

The Sony lense that came with the camera has what looks like 3 bubbles in the glass. It is not external so I can’t touch them. I am tired of fixing the 3 areas in post processing.

I just want to throw it away and get another basic lense. I would consider prime but want autofocus. I have a low cost grey market Sony telephoto lense that I am happy with.

So I need suggestions please.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## VidThreeNorth (May 26, 2019)

In modern lenses one should not find bubbles in the glass.  It used to be acceptable, but with modern manufacturing techniques, particularly quality control inspections, it should not happen.  If it is still under warranty, send it back immediately.  In fact, even if it is outside of warranty send it back anyway.  They might decide to replace it beyond the warranty.  Otherwise, you could sell it "for parts".


----------



## crf8 (May 27, 2019)

VidThreeNorth said:


> In modern lenses one should not find bubbles in the glass.  It used to be acceptable, but with modern manufacturing techniques, particularly quality control inspections, it should not happen.  If it is still under warranty, send it back immediately.  In fact, even if it is outside of warranty send it back anyway.  They might decide to replace it beyond the warranty.  Otherwise, you could sell it "for parts".



Warranty was up before I realized the problem. I thought I had spots or dirt on the lens exterior. I might send it back but I need a lens  in the interim.


----------



## Ysarex (May 27, 2019)

crf8 said:


> I have a Sony 6300 mirrorless I use for personal use. Landscape and architecture, some nature & animals.
> 
> The Sony lense that came with the camera has what looks like 3 bubbles in the glass. It is not external so I can’t touch them. I am tired of fixing the 3 areas in post processing.
> 
> ...



Air bubbles in lenses don't show up in images. If you're fixing something in post it has a different cause.

Joe


----------



## crf8 (May 27, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> crf8 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Sony 6300 mirrorless I use for personal use. Landscape and architecture, some nature & animals.
> ...



Ok I’ll have to post from the computer.
Note that only the one lense has this issue.  My telephoto lense is fine. The spots are always in the upper right of image.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## crf8 (May 27, 2019)

look above the word FIFi , half way to the top of image, 3 round spots


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Ysarex (May 27, 2019)

crf8 said:


> View attachment 173728look above the word FIFi , half way to the top of image, 3 round spots
> 
> 
> FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook
> www.flickr.com/crf8/



Yep, no way anything on or in the lens could do that. That's specks of dust on the sensor in the camera.

Joe


----------



## crf8 (May 27, 2019)

Ysarex said:


> crf8 said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 173728look above the word FIFi , half way to the top of image, 3 round spots
> ...



Appreciate your opinion but they don’t appear when I use other lense.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2019)

Sure look like sensor spots to me...


----------



## crf8 (May 27, 2019)

Derrel said:


> Sure look like sensor spots to me...



Ok guys I shall clean the sensor, cheaper than s new lens.


FB.me/CRFinTN  Facebook 
www.flickr.com/crf8/


----------



## Derrel (May 27, 2019)

crf8 said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Sure look like sensor spots to me...
> ...



Sensor cleaning video - Bing video


----------

